# spark plugs after 75k miles * pics *



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Spark plugs so easy to replace even your grandmother could do it well apparently this isnt true because a professional gm tech at the local ship was unable do it without tearing a boot from the coil pack. Yes I know I should have replaced them myself but this is exactly why I choose to have the local shop do it I had a feeling something like this was going to happen and I was right. After talking with the tech the rubber boot had seized itself to the aluminium and I was to blame for leaving my vehicle out in the cold dealership lot overnight because I didnt want them pulling the plugs from my hot engine. Anyways the tech covered the cost for the new pack $ 160 but still charged me 35 $ for the plugs and $ 65 for the labor. All in all I think I got a decent deal a new coil pack and plugs for $ 100 bucks. Oh and my theory about this is GM didnt send out the boot or plugs with grease from the factory and it could very well happen to me again in another 9 months considering the tech didnt grease them up either, should I ? 


*Most importantly of all I have not experienced any noticable change in mpg avg still in the lower to mid 50's

*
OEM NGK gap = I will update this info soon but from just from looking at them the gap seems a tiny bit smaller then the new ones im assuming the gap every so slightly decreases over time.

New Delco gap= Between .26 and .28 couldnt tell exactly the guage was cheap.

pic quality is low


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

The boot doesn't have any dielectric grease from the factory, so the torn boot is not necessarily his fault. When I adjusted the gaps on mine earlier, I added it to mine to avoid just this type of issue. Add it to yours.


----------

